# Best AAS for anxiety prone people



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

As above. Whats the best compounds to take for Anxiety prone people?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Defo not tren lol


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ yes I know. Whats a good one to take though


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I would have thought test, interested to see the replies...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I would of thought testostrone would be fine as men produce it naturally anyway? Maybe during pct would be a problem mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i have major anxiety when on Test & Tren but a really good one is Test & Deca is absolutely love the stuff ! Infact thats what im on now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have bad anxiety. not been affected at all by test . decca. var. boldenone.. not touched tren though


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Mate you always want to base your AAS around test if possible.

I'd try some test propionate, therefore with it's shorter half life you can discontinue if you start feeling really anxious and it will be out of your system within a few days.

Highly doubt you'll get anxiety problems from test though, personally.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Test but if fail to manage oestrogen even test will make you worse .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> I have bad anxiety. not been affected at all by test . decca. var. boldenone.. not touched tren though


Kicked off my anxiety big time at 600mg per week. Never had anxiety before or after that cycle. Something to be aware of. There's a few threads on t'interweb about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

i know this aint the answer your going to want to hear, but in my opinion psychological side effects are very individualistic. i have been diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder, and used to suffer from severe panic attacks. it comes and goes, i am on medication for it.took Armour thyroid (t3/t4) was fine, and straight t3, fine on clen also.eq made it worse, first time i did tren a and e was ok, second time i took tren e, made me really anxious, clearly due to the way i was thinking, and not a physiological condition. the problem with performance enhancing drugs ( or any drugs for that matter), you tend to have the problem that, if you take it and feel anxious, you automatically blame that, and think you were anxious because of the drugs your taking, when infact its most probably nothing to do with that, its just the fact that you feel anxious. people will say your fine, and others will say it gave them anxiety. with something like this, i am afraid theres only one way you will find out how it affects you. in answer to question, test is best, just keep estrogen in check like ewen said


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Dbol always makes me feel a million bucks.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> i know this aint the answer your going to want to hear, but in my opinion psychological side effects are very individualistic. i have been diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder, and used to suffer from severe panic attacks. it comes and goes, i am on medication for it.took Armour thyroid (t3/t4) was fine, and straight t3, fine on clen also.eq made it worse, first time i did tren a and e was ok, second time i took tren e, made me really anxious, clearly due to the way i was thinking, and not a physiological condition. the problem with performance enhancing drugs ( or any drugs for that matter), you tend to have the problem that, if you take it and feel anxious, you automatically blame that, and think you were anxious because of the drugs your taking, when infact its most probably nothing to do with that, its just the fact that you feel anxious. people will say your fine, and others will say it gave them anxiety. with something like this, i am afraid theres only one way you will find out how it affects you. in answer to question, test is best, just keep estrogen in check like ewen said


*Sounds like a reasonable explanation to me. But I do believe its a bit of both. Im wondering if high blood pressure is responsible as AAS make it go up? Whats my best option? would it be best to go and speak to a doctor? I know some guys are prescribed beta blockers?*

*
*

*
Whats the best meds for controlling estrogen? Don't think Nolva works for me tried it before but I never get gyno anyway so didn't think estrogen was a problem for me?*


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

speaking to your dr wont hurt. use arimidex to control estrogen, and have blood test to tweak the dose to ensure your in the normal range, blood pressure is rarely a problem for most, or so in my experience, its an hereditary thing. you will probably ok, therefore beta blocker arent gunna do anything. best option is probably stay away, bt thats easier said than done, and i certainly dont practice what i preach. your gp is most likely to say, it will make your anxiety worse, when in my opinion testosterone made it a whole lot better. but then again i blast and cruise so you may, have problems arising in pct. nolva just blocks receptor sites, doing nothing for circulating estro, so this wont help any resulting anxiety. like i said, its a too individualistic thing, one person will say 'stay the f**k away from tren, gave me terrible anxiety issues'. first time i took it, my anxiety got better. second time i took it, it got worse. every single person on here who has anxiety and takes gear will tell you different story, and what and what not to take. you can only find out for yourself. IMO, go see your dr, lay your story out, if he/she doesnt want to know, and you still want to take gear, start with test. test only, none of this first cycle polypharmacy bulls**t, so if something does make you anxious you can pinpoint what it is then drop it


----------



## Britishbeef (May 12, 2011)

I suffer bad from anxiety attacks but had no problem on test,deca,dbol and masteron.

Tren however did wreck me straight after I'd jabbed it but battled through and the results where worth feeling like death for.... Except for the acne afterwards


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

think there definitely should be a sticky about mental health problems surrounding steroid use. for depression and anxiety, like there is about fertility issues. quite a common question about steroids and anxiety/depression, could help alot of people. many more people than you think have similar problems to yourself


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> think there definitely should be a sticky about mental health problems surrounding steroid use. for depression and anxiety, like there is about fertility issues. quite a common question about steroids and anxiety/depression, could help alot of people. *many more people than you think have similar problems to yourself*


Well that at least is a relief. I just don't know what to cycle. My last 2 test cycles were both cut short. Test prop after just 2 weeks and Test E after 6 . Just wondering now if theres something more mild that would suit me. Thing is Ive ran loads of Test /Deca cycles before with no problem up until recently - made me wonder if its high BP?

Thinking maybe Primo or Masteron? Maybe Var would be more suited. Whats you reckon is the best choice?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

i doubt its high BP, could be, only way to know is get it checked. like i said its too individualistic to set guidelines, i wish i could tell you what to take, and what would or wouldn't make you anxious. i have had anxiety for a long time, and tried various types of steroids, and i can only tell you my experience, this does not necessarily mean it will affect you the same way. IMO, primo-too expensive, and if its ugl f**k knows what your getting. masteron- i was fine anxiety wise, but people will tell you it made them anxious, and then when you take it you will have this preconceived notion that masteron will make you anxious, and hey presto, here comes your anxiety. anavar- nothing special, people will say as its dht based prone to cause anxiety. The best choice is test. TEST IS BEST. For EVERYTHING! Gains, strength, sex drive, anxiety reduction.I take nothing else anymore, spent alot of time trying everything, and worrying about what would or wouldnt give me anxiety. IMO test will not give you anxiety, as long as estro is in check.Just build up nice and steady, get pharma grade so you know what your getting, keep estro in check with blood test, use arimidex to control estro. nothing fancy, f**k deca, tren, eq, oxys,dbol,anavar,primo, they have their place, but when youve got anxiety, and want a good cycle. TEST!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

bigD29 said:


> Well that at least is a relief. I just don't know what to cycle. My last 2 test cycles were both cut short. Test prop after just 2 weeks and Test E after 6 . Just wondering now if theres something more mild that would suit me. Thing is Ive ran loads of Test /Deca cycles before with no problem up until recently - made me wonder if its high BP?
> 
> Thinking maybe Primo or Masteron? Maybe Var would be more suited. Whats you reckon is the best choice?


Whatever you decide to run, a low dose Test base is a must IMO. It actually acts as an antidote to anxiety IME.

I ran Var as a stand alone a few weeks back, had to stop after two weeks due to the depression. I don't have a history of depression or anything either. I'll always run at least 250mg of Test as a base with any cycle from now on.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't bother speaking to your doctor ok maybe but just don't be surprised if all you get is a lecture and a. List of all the negatives in place of the fact most docs know feck all about AAS use!


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> i doubt its high BP, could be, only way to know is get it checked. like i said its too individualistic to set guidelines, i wish i could tell you what to take, and what would or wouldn't make you anxious. i have had anxiety for a long time, and tried various types of steroids, and i can only tell you my experience, this does not necessarily mean it will affect you the same way. IMO, primo-too expensive, and if its ugl f**k knows what your getting. masteron- i was fine anxiety wise, *but people will tell you it made them anxious, and then when you take it you will have this preconceived notion that masteron will make you anxious, and hey presto, here comes your anxiety.* anavar- nothing special, people will say as its dht based prone to cause anxiety. The best choice is test. TEST IS BEST. For EVERYTHING! Gains, strength, sex drive, anxiety reduction.I take nothing else anymore, spent alot of time trying everything, and worrying about what would or wouldnt give me anxiety. IMO test will not give you anxiety, as long as estro is in check.Just build up nice and steady, get pharma grade so you know what your getting, keep estro in check with blood test, use arimidex to control estro. nothing fancy, f**k deca, tren, eq, oxys,dbol,anavar,primo, they have their place, but when youve got anxiety, and want a good cycle. TEST!


*Cheers Andy. Your so right in what you say. Its jab and then expect the anxiety and in your head bring it on yourself! Im gonna take your advice and grab some test, get an anti e and run with it. Im not getting why the estrogen would give me anxiety maybe you could try n explain alittle bit. Also does pharma gear ease your mind sunconsiously about anxeity? Rather than taking UGL? *


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

just high dose test id say but add things like proviron and adex in iv found this is the best combination that doesnt alter my mind set.

also var and test prop was a good one i found.

400mg test prop a week

100mg var ed

i think that was an easy one 

if i do tren iv got to mentaly prepare myself alot lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

high estrogen in men is shown to cause anxiety/depression/mood swings, so in your case you want to eliminate the presence of estrogen, by using arimidex/aromasin/letro ( watch for estrogen rebound with arimidex/letro, as they do not bind irreversibly like aromasin. but arimidex will do, easiest to get, relatively cheap, not overkill) , you want an aromatase inhibitor (AI), which are all the aforementioned compounds . not just a Selective estrogen receptor modulators like tamoxifen, that will just block the receptor site at the breast tissue, but leave circulating estrogen to cause anxiety (aswell as bloat, libido issues etc). tamoxifen wont hurt aswell, but you need an AI, to stop the circulating estrogen you would get from a high dose of test

might find this study interesting;

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2693730/

- talks about the positive effects test has on anxiety

About using pharma gear, well i think you just know what your getting, you know exactly how much your taking, and you can tell what effects its having. With a ugl, could be under/overdosed, not bashing

ugls, have used them in the past, and will probably use them in future. but in your case you need to know your getting, so you can monitor your reaction. If you can only get ugl, then its not then the end of the world, but i just prefer to stick to pharma for now


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

just man up and try some tren ace, you dont like it then stiop it


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

its easier said than done. ive done tren e, and tren ace, and was fine, but i did tren e in another cycle, and had to cut it short. but your failing to understand is this is mental as well as a physiological issue. when you stop it, it doesnt just fade away like the sweats, insomnia etc in a few days. it can leave with you with anxiety for months, its not just for the period your on it. if you have predisposition to anxiety and it causes anxiety whilst on tren, then it will most likely continue when stopping. i mean tren ace is good, real good infact, but is worth it?? i dunno, tbh i will probably use tren ace again at some point, but right now for someone who has bad anxiety, i would just use test, and when the anxiety clears up and fades away then possibly tren, but i wouldnt even think of that now


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> high estrogen in men is shown to cause anxiety/depression/mood swings, so in your case you want to eliminate the presence of estrogen, by using arimidex/aromasin/letro ( watch for estrogen rebound with arimidex/letro, as they do not bind irreversibly like aromasin. but arimidex will do, easiest to get, relatively cheap, not overkill) , you want an aromatase inhibitor (AI), which are all the aforementioned compounds . not just a Selective estrogen receptor modulators like tamoxifen, that will just block the receptor site at the breast tissue, but leave circulating estrogen to cause anxiety (aswell as bloat, libido issues etc). tamoxifen wont hurt aswell, but you need an AI, to stop the circulating estrogen you would get from a high dose of test
> 
> Ok that makes more sense now. Will probably use aromasin as it sounds like the better choice and I can source that quite easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> its easier said than done. ive done tren e, and tren ace, and was fine, but i did tren e in another cycle, and had to cut it short. *but your failing to understand is this is mental as well as a physiological issue. when you stop it, it doesnt just fade away like the sweats, insomnia etc in a few days. it can leave with you with anxiety for months, its not just for the period your on it*. if you have predisposition to anxiety and it causes anxiety whilst on tren, then it will most likely continue when stopping. i mean tren ace is good, real good infact, but is worth it?? i dunno, tbh i will probably use tren ace again at some point, but right now for someone who has bad anxiety, i would just use test, and when the anxiety clears up and fades away then possibly tren, but i wouldnt even think of that now


THIS ^^^ So True left me feeling like it for months even after I'd come off. Never used to get it though so kinda struggling to come to terms with whats triggered it. I often wonder if its in the mind? I haven't touched AAS for 9 Months now and im starting to feel anxious again just thinking about going back on.. so alot could be in the mind. I just don't know. all im on ATM is creatine lol


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cheers Andy will get some aromasin to use on my next test cycle but im not holding my breath! I had 2 bad experiences using test so wasn't going to bother using

it again but like you say could have been the estrogen side effects. but I don't suffer from gyno so does this mean I even get estrogen or does everyone get it?

I was leaning more towards a Masteron cycle and this makes even more sense now as its a anti e properties would help and it doesn't aromatise.?

Think ive got a long time on my hands trying to figure this one out. either that or stay natural. I might even try an oral only cycle as I think Injecting also makes me more anxious. Years ago I was fine on it all, took loads of stuff but now thats all changed and I don't know why?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I cant believe i have just found this and am i glad.I have been up pacing the floors last night and today with anxiety.Been having that fear feeling and breathless really bad.I was out walking this morning it was that bad.I had done a cycle of deca and test for 10 weeks and felt great on the cycle then came pct time.On my fourth week of rohm pct caps and its been awful.I read clomid and nolva do cause anxiety so have stopped now.I still believe my estrogen levels are still high as still have puffy nipples and my sex drive not great either.I have already bought my next cycle which is boldenone and test with clen.Tho now im not sure about the bold as have read some saying its bad for anxiety.Might just hit the test at 1g weekly and hit the clen.The next cycle wont be until end of september as it means its give me 16 weeks off in total.To be honest its left me that im not sure what approach to take now and when im ready for the next cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

yea it does, the test will still be aromatising, just means your not sensitive to gyno. you need blood results to show. with a decent does of test, you will get high than normal levels of estrogen, and thus anxiety. i really wouldnt bother with masteron, you will only be disappointed, people you use just before a show to harden up, plus people will tell you masteron has given them anxiety. oral only, what you gunna take, dbol-makes some people feel anxious. oxys- upset my stomach, starts anxiety. winstrol- i have read depletes gaba causing anxiety. anavar- wont do much.i understand how it works, you want to find something that will allow your anxiety levels be low but still make gains. then your answer is test. i have tried almost everything and suffered with bad anxiety for years, and test is PROVEN to, and makes me feel less anxious, all you need to do is keep e in check, and if you do get high blood pressure go see ur dr and get it sorted. anything else IMO will either give you anxiety (either directly/or something youve cooked up in your mind from what someone has said on a forum), or will be a sheer disappoint in terms of gains. if i was you mate i would get see ur dr get ur anxiety sorted, it sounds like its weighting on your mind, then assess your options. you were fine before and your not now, because you have convinced yourself that test makes you anxious, pure placebo!


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> yea it does, the test will still be aromatising, just means your not sensitive to gyno. you need blood results to show. with a decent does of test, you will get high than normal levels of estrogen, and thus anxiety. i really wouldnt bother with masteron, you will only be disappointed, people you use just before a show to harden up, plus people will tell you masteron has given them anxiety. oral only, what you gunna take, dbol-makes some people feel anxious. oxys- upset my stomach, starts anxiety. winstrol- i have read depletes gaba causing anxiety. anavar- wont do much.i understand how it works, you want to find something that will allow your anxiety levels be low but still make gains. then your answer is test. i have tried almost everything and suffered with bad anxiety for years, and test is PROVEN to, and makes me feel less anxious, all you need to do is keep e in check, and if you do get high blood pressure go see ur dr and get it sorted. anything else IMO will either give you anxiety (either directly/or something youve cooked up in your mind from what someone has said on a forum), or will be a sheer disappoint in terms of gains. if i was you mate i would get see ur dr get ur anxiety sorted, it sounds like its weighting on your mind, then assess your options. you were fine before and your not now, because you have convinced yourself that test makes you anxious, pure placebo!


Cheers BigAndy

Yes I will go and see my doc, don't think I will mention AAS though.

Glad you know where im coming from and more & more people are popping up with the same symptoms on this thread alone.

Im going to take your advice. go see doc - hopefully get some advice / meds and then hit the Test and get some Aromasin to combat estrogen.

Couple of questions mate.

1. What dose of Test do you recommend.

2. Do you take any meds for your anxiety? Over the counter or prescribed - Ive read that some natural supplements can help but ive not tried any as of yet except for Theanine which didn't do alot.

3. Any tips for mind control - if it is in the mind that would work.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

bigD29 said:


> Cheers BigAndy
> 
> Yes I will go and see my doc, don't think I will mention AAS though.
> 
> ...


Mate go and ask your doctor for ATARAX tabs 25mg.I take half and within the hour it lifts plus i can get to bed and sleep on them.Without them i would be lost now.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

ive had this real bad never had i before but whilst on tren thats when it all strated thought i was going to die all of a sudden just came on whilst chatting at gym reception had to go home drove home thinking i my body was shutting down was scary as hell couldnt breath and was twitching like fcuk!!came of the tren and them feelings lasted about 2 months after anywere any time.

also had it not long back on deca couldy vision and light headed not good at all sacked that all i run now is pure test.stay away form the 19nors.

cant handle having to talk to my self to keep me head whilst this weird feeling is happening not worth it.

stick to one ester like prop,test e,cyp.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Methyl tren,Halotestin and DNP :innocent:

Stick with a Basic test imo.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

pea head said:


> Methyl tren,Halotestin and DNP :innocent:
> 
> Stick with a Basic test imo.


why DNP mate i was assured that didnt cause anxiety and worked on a totally different system ???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> why DNP mate i was assured that didnt cause anxiety and worked on a totally different system ???


Fcuk the how it works system lol........taking that on tren sweating and stinking everywhere you go...supermarket,work,gym...the list is endless :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> Test but if fail to manage oestrogen even test will make you worse .


This

Eq made me para abit towards end of cycle

Tbol and test made me feel like king kong


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

pea head said:


> Fcuk the how it works system lol........taking that on tren sweating and stinking everywhere you go...supermarket,work,gym...the list is endless :lol:


ok but without tren just a sensible dose DNP would that make you prone to anxiety attacks ??


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Big Trev- it will pass, get bloods done to see if your recovered, then if not could try pct again, or wait it out. dont know what rohm pct caps are like, but IMO i would stick to pharma meds when in pct, to be sure of dosages. I blast and cruise, due to me not bothered about coming off, and when in pct last i got real bad anxiety, so i just dont come off now, but thats all whole different ball game.

regarding the eq and clen cycle. its up to you, people will say eq is deadly for anxiety others say their fine. for me its just not worth the risk for abit of appitite and stamina. clen i was fine, when you get used to the shakes and heart racing and you know its that and not anxiety, youll be fine.

bigD29-

1) Any really, long acting is probably for the best, less jabs

2)meds, i started with an ssri called Citalopram, made it worse. beta-blockers did f**k all. sent to physiatrist, given lorazepam, v.strong benzo, not worth it, cant remember ****, zombies you out. then pregablin, which im still on, worked for a long time, but hasnt been recently,

3) its hard to quantify, if you go see ur gp, he will send you to CBG, cognitive behaviour therapy, which will help control your thoughts


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> ok but without tren just a sensible dose DNP would that make you prone to anxiety attacks ??


Dont know..all human beings deal with things in a different way..i know for a fact if im sweating like a Dyslexic on Countdown i would be agaitated and twitching like fcuk lol...dont like that feeling...methyl tren bad enough with the other bull**** compounds :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

> .all human beings deal with things in a different way


thats the key point here, your not gunna know until you try it, thts why it best to stick to test


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

BigAndy said:


> Big Trev- it will pass, get bloods done to see if your recovered, then if not could try pct again, or wait it out. dont know what rohm pct caps are like, but IMO i would stick to pharma meds when in pct, to be sure of dosages. I blast and cruise, due to me not bothered about coming off, and when in pct last i got real bad anxiety, so i just dont come off now, but thats all whole different ball game.
> 
> regarding the eq and clen cycle. its up to you, people will say eq is deadly for anxiety others say their fine. for me its just not worth the risk for abit of appitite and stamina. clen i was fine, when you get used to the shakes and heart racing and you know its that and not anxiety, youll be fine.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate,,,the rohm caps contain,,,clomid,,nolva and proviron,,which i hear clomid is the main factor for anxiety etc...I definately think as Ewen and others have said do Ai while on a cycle which will help...Im still unsure about using the eq now tho went and bought 3 bottles last week grrr,,lol.


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

I have had very bad anxiety in my early 20s on meds now so dont get it much only after drinking (devils water ).i dont get anxiety problems on sust and deca at all but i do get anxious on pct


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

BigTrev-well regarding eq, its so difficult to tell, if it does make you anxious , then the undercyclenate ester will take a long time to clear, you start your cycle in September, so youve got time to decide, no rush. im not quite sure about rohm caps, with proviron, i have heard about it hindering recovery. just last it out, your body will sort it out when you recover


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can cholesterol play a part in anxiety?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

never heard of that. and if it does, that can be controlled by diet


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Cheers BigAndy,,,still got to the gym today,,,,think its a case of ride it out and it will come right.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Andy this should become a sticky. Loads more people must be the same


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

yeah definitely. its far more common than people realise, alot of people have it and probably dont even recognise they do. need any help fellas give me shout and ill try my best to help


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cheers Andy you've been a great help.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Andy would aromasin be okay to deal with estogen sides for anxiety?

Also you keep mentioning blood tests, this is not easy for me unless I go private which is expensive! I doubt my doc will be willing to give me blood tests on my own say so especially asking for specific items to be checked... How do you get around this yourself?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

well i use arimidex, but aromasin would do just fine. i suggested aromasin, because it binds irreversibly to estrogen, so even when you stop taking it, estrogen is bound and cannot cause anxiety. whereas when stop arimidex estrogen levels can rebound, which would lead to an increase in your anxiety.so to cut a long story short i suggested aromasin to make things less complicated, and its safer anxiety wise.

yeah tests can be expensive, it can be surprisingly cheap, some needle exchanges do them for free, or so i have been told. I think your gp will give you 1 to start with, so you know where your at, hormone wise, explain your anxiety and you want your blood checking. that will get you an initial test. after that when i talked about getting blood test to find you level of estrogen so can tailor your does of aromasin to get your anxiety in check, well this was what i would suggest someone to do. How do get around this myself? TBH i just dont have them done, i know people will shoot me down, and tell me all the things that are gunna happen to me, but i just make sure my dose of arimidex and test, give me gains and keep my anxiety in check.

for example if you do 500mg test a week, and 12.5mg aromasin, and you start to get anxiety, then i would just up the aromasin dose to 25mg a day. i know its not the best way to do things, but its worked for me. The thing is with anxiety, you gotta realise its ups and downs, it comes and goes. i have done 1g test, 450mg tren e, 50mg dbol ed, with no AI at all, just nolvadex and been fine. and then i can run 250mg of test, and get bad anxiety. its in your mind far more than it is a physiological (eg, high estrogen).

I know i dont practice what i preach, but hey i am only advising you on what i think would be the best possible method. the start would be got see your dr, talk about your anxiety, and get an initial blood test, and then we take things from there


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will read all the posts later but just want to reflect a few thoughts here that may or may not be of some relevance.

Test does get converted to two other hormones, DHT, and E2.

Within normal ranges this probably is not a problem.

DHT does act as a central nervous system stimulant, and is necessary for libido.

Estrogen is needed as well, and is necessary for mood, and libido, too high, or too low, libido suffers.

Long term use of steroids can cause adrenal fatigue and this can cause issues with anxiety.

With some gear cycles that do not have testosterone in them, DHT and estrogen can both be low, this can cause problems too as the gear will shut down endogenous production.

As earlier in the thread in my opinion all cycles should be based around some form of testosterone.

Lets not forget post cycle when androgens are low, depression, anxiety, and many other things can happen as well.

For anxiety, I noticed winstrol was the worst for me.

For aggression, deca.

Now the test, tren, mast cycle was the best feeling of well being, but tren and mast was just 200mg each, I dont do mad cycles I do suffer from high blood pressure and on that cycle of 500 to 750 test, with 200 each mast, tren it put me in Stage II stroke range with the highest blood pressure I ever had.

Many things going on here as well as what one guy might take and have issues with, another wont have any.

So, two things happen here, how the steroids affect the user, which steroids do what to whom, an length of time on can disrupt adrenal function which some things can be taken here to aid in its recovery and excessive cortisol production.

But with inhibiting cortisol that could lead to problems depending on the person.

DHEA in my opinion is a great hormone that probably should be supplemented when guys do long cycles, and post cycle, but lowish dose as even DHEA can cause testicular atrophy and elevated estrogen levels in men.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

@hackskii

I only decided to read the thread as hackskii had made a post, since i used to have bad anxiety too.

Nice post and well worth reading, may well use your info within a thesis i am doing(with your permission) as your posts are always pretty much scientific and fact based.

You mention winstrol, and i'm prone to anxiety attacks, so this is important to me, especially as i'm on it now, and gonna do stanavar soon too.

Thanks

Corporates


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I've not read the whole thread but I did see some ppl were fine on clen.

Not me. Kicked my anxiety off big time. Every1s diffrent


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Uk_mb said:


> I've not read the whole thread but I did see some ppl were fine on clen.
> 
> Not me. Kicked my anxiety off big time. Every1s diffrent


If your ever up this way mate, come down the gym and you will see that i'm a nervous wreck on stanozolol....im not like it on anmything else.....but maybe its a reaction to the prescribed stuff i'm on too.

Your in Blackpool, Im in Morecambe, 45 mins in car.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tren screwz me up big time but i find if doing masteron with Test & Tren im fine but without Mast im aggressive easy to annoy in general, really bad anxiety at night like im afraid someone is gonna break in and kill me or something.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

corporates said:


> @hackskii
> 
> I only decided to read the thread as hackskii had made a post, since i used to have bad anxiety too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I typed that up in kind of a rush while at work.

I probably could add some things to that and some of the herbal remedies that could help with anxiety, as well as herbal preparations that thwart excessive cortisol production.

Also remember that heavy training also taxes the CNS system.

With that said most guys including myself train a bit harder on gear, and at some point you may need more time off or less singles and max lifting with high intensity.

Also remember that some steroids make you not get as good of quality sleep, this by itself can compromise mood, and quality of life, not to mention sleep apnea.

Many factors here, and one thing I like to do is take a moment to myself and relax.

I also try and do breathing exercises that help me to kind of go inside and just take a moment with myself leaving all problems away from me.

Corporates, you can use any information you want from me, I don't care if you quote me or not, all the information I ever had was free and have no problems sharing with you even more stuff.

I am not a writer, and have zero degrees and very limited schooling with no college time.

If you like help, I would not have a problem with that.

I honestly would not know how to write a thesis actually, in high school I took all the easiest classes to just get by with the minimum.

Looking back that was a mistake.

My daughter is in the 5th or 6th grade and I cant help her with math:lol:

Although I have a good mind with money and credit and stuff.

In fact I should be totally 100% debt free within 3 months and will own everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input hackskii

When you talk about aiding the recovery of adrenal function and controlling excessive cortisol production, what measures are we talking about here? DHEA? aminoglutethimide? or herbal?

can these measures be used whilst still on to prevent the problem of the over production of coritsol arsing in the first place?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigAndy said:


> Thanks for the input hackskii
> 
> When you talk about aiding the recovery of adrenal function and controlling excessive cortisol production, what measures are we talking about here? DHEA? aminoglutethimide? or herbal?
> 
> can these measures be used whilst still on to prevent the problem of the over production of coritsol arsing in the first place?


Yah, DHEA would be something I would take if doing a long cycle, and even post cycle, but lowish dose, it supports adrenals.

B-Vitamins would be another realistic approach, desiccated adrenal gland (controversial I know:lol, 5-HTP, Pregnenolone but if on cycle HCG would be a good idea), magnesium, digestive enzymes, pro-biotics, EFA's (fish oils), Cordyceps.

Post cycle herbal preps would or could include something like (a list from my buddy that suffered from too much cortisol):

First Level (reported most strongest):

Phosphatidylserine - aka PS (*)

Holy Basil Extract

Magnolia Bark Extract (main ingredient in Relora)

Epimedium Extract

Rhodiola Rosea Extract

Ashwagandha Extract

Second Level (Good but not quite as strong - supposedly):

Gerovital-H3

Theanine

Melatonin

Gingko Biloba

Beta-sitosterol

Passionflower

Siberian ginseng (Caution - In some people will actually increase cortisol)

Also it is reported that 2 grams of glutamine daily along with 500 mg of NAC daily supposedly brings down cortisol levels rapidly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

do you think a good starting point would be 100mg dhea, 2g glutamine and 500mg NAC and see where I get?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigAndy said:


> do you think a good starting point would be 100mg dhea, 2g glutamine and 500mg NAC and see where I get?


Well, problem with alot of DHEA is in men it converts or can convert to estrogen, and it is a chance that you can get testicular atrophy from that dose.

One thing about DHEA that other hormones are not like is the fact that DHEA does not lower when supplemented like other hormones.

It is probably a good thing to mention that adding in exogenous testosterone can lower thyroid output so something like Iodoral would not be a bad idea to supplement to support thyroid function.

Manipulating one hormone tends to make another do something else.

I would suggest Iodoral anyway, good stuff.

As far as cortisol manipulation, it all depends, this was discussed on another thread by someone else and suggested that if cortisol is not low then taking something that lowers it might cause issues.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

ok great , well i will have a look into DHEA, start lower at 50mg, would and AI prevent DHEA converting into estrogen ? as i am already taking arimidex.

will look into cortisol thread as well.

Thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I myself would start out at 25, you don't need a lot anyway unless you have an autoimmune disease then the dose is quite high.

I think my wife was prescribed 200mg ED pharma grade DHEA for her Lupis.

But for women it converts to testosterone so there could be some virilization issues with that one. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

right great, thanks for the advice, will do some research, and try a few things out. your help is appreciated


----------

